# [REQ] Alaska



## SLR_GUY (Jun 26, 2004)

Well, I'm going on a Cruise to Alaska. I am Sure That there will be nice shooting locations. Especially on the Train Ride Excursion. Now since I don't have big enough CF Cards, I was wondering, in terms of memory storage, what should I bring? I was thinking of bringing along my G3 Powerbook. Or am I better off getting an Image Tank? Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Geronimo (Jun 26, 2004)

Personally I would bring along your Powerbook.


----------



## vonnagy (Jun 29, 2004)

I added [REQ] to your title,

I am not sure if you actually requesting information about Alaska photo locations or the gear you need for the trip.  Here are the guidelines for this forum http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4840

cheers


----------

